# Finer points of role play



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

Wondering how much confidence it takes to 'pull off' role play, or how serious the role acting needs to be for it to work and not be a bit of a failure.
My H and I are both fairly quiet, not hugely confident people. Our sex life has been really good and we are both keen to try new things. I have come up with an idea for role play. Well I have a few ideas, but would like to try one to see how it goes. It seems simple, to meet in a bar as two strangers and he asks me to his place, shows me the bedroom etc etc. 
But how? Shoul we take on or try to take on different personas. How much detail do we go into beforehand. I'd really like it to work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

You don't have to go full Chicago right off -- a few stray bits here and there, working up to it. You can drift in and out of it during lovemaking as you see fit.

Don't think about it too hard. You are thinking about it too hard.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

just make a plan to meet in the bar as 2 people that havent met before and go from there.
no scripts. you can dress very provocatively like a woman out for sex for the night and he just gets to be the lucky guy who gets to fulfill your mission for the night. maybe cum on extra flirty to him.

have fun with it. dont do or say things you normally would with each other.

as stated above, sounds like you are trying to put too much thought into it.

go into it knowing you are going to meet there and you are going home with him and thats it. improv the rest.

have fun


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> just make a plan to meet in the bar as 2 people that havent met before and go from there.
> no scripts. you can dress very provocatively like a woman out for sex for the night and he just gets to be the lucky guy who gets to fulfill your mission for the night. maybe cum on extra flirty to him.
> 
> have fun with it. dont do or say things you normally would with each other.
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for replies. I probably am "overthinking". Will try and relax and see how we go. Worst case scenario is we fall about laughing ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_[/size
Oh ok, that's what I'm bothered about I guess, that possible/probable awkwardness. Would welcome ideas for alternative scenarios..I like the idea of role play, but it's how best to go about it..?


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jun 7, 2012)

(first post!) I tried something like this the other day, texted my wife to meet me a motel after work and not to tell her husband, but it fell apart as soon as she came into the room and started talking to me as "me"! argh, lol. Then it just became a somewhat blah quickie since she was sore from the previous day's enthusiasm.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Start with something small, like her wearing fishnet stockings, or you wearing only a hat or very tight shorts with nothing else underneath. I ask my husband to wear one of his uniform shirts and nothing else. Fuels my fantasies!


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks very much for this advice and the idea. And everyone else too. The waitress scenario is great and yes, a much better first role play in private. I think this is doable for us both. I ran it past my H and he is keen. Can't wait to give it a try, soon, maybe this week. Any other scenarios much appreciated  


LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> If it were me, I would shelve the bar scenario until you are a little more practiced, only because, as I said, it takes some acting to make it feel authentic, and you will have an audience (others in the bar)
> 
> Role play is AWESOME! I love it. My choice for someone just getting into it would be the waitress scenario. Your dh comes home from work, and you are his waitress. He is your horny customer. The possibilities are endless. You can wear anything from a frilly apron and heels to a skimpy outfit. (The skimpy outfit is more fun cause then he gets to undress you. ) Serve him dinner and let him oogle you and grab your azz. Take his order, if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

